# Δεδικαίωται ο αποθανών;



## Earion (Apr 20, 2013)

nickel said:


> Ο απόστολος Παύλος λέει ότι ο αποθανών δεδικαίωται από της αμαρτίας, και αυτό σημαίνει ότι του συγχωρούνται οι αμαρτίες, όχι ότι δικαιώνονται οι πράξεις του.



Εκτενής ανάλυση από θεολογική πλευρά εδώ: Στέργιος Σάκκος, Τι σημαίνει «ο αποθανών δεδικαίωται από της αμαρτίας» (Ρωμ. 6,7)

Και με αφορμή την επικαιρότητα, ο Παντελής Μπουκάλας:

*Δεδικαίωται η αποθανούσα;*

του Παντελή Μπουκάλα

Σύμφωνα με τον θρύλο, τα γονίδιά μας μας εξασφαλίζουν αυτόματη γνώση της γλώσσας του Ομήρου και του Πλάτωνα. Δυστυχώς όμως, δεν επαρκούν ούτε για να πάρουμε κάτι περισσότερο από μυρουδιά ακόμα κι όταν ακούμε την απλούστερη ελληνιστική κοινή. Μπορεί πολλές λέξεις να είναι ίδιες, συχνά ωστόσο ίδιος είναι μόνο ο ήχος, όχι η σημασία. Κάτι γνώριζαν όσοι δοκίμασαν να μεταφράσουν τα Ευαγγέλια στη νεοελληνική, σκόνταψαν όμως στους εκκλησιάρχες, που ήξεραν ότι το δυσνόητο υπηρετεί καλύτερα τη γοήτευση. Πίστευε και μη ερεύνα...

Δεν είναι λίγα τα ανέκδοτα που βασίζονται στην παρερμηνεία των Γραφών, με πιο ιλαρή περίπτωση τα σταυροκοπήματα των αγαθών προβεβηκότων όταν ακούνε το «και κλάσας ο Ιησούς έδωκεν τοις μαθηταίς αυτού». Η παρανόηση γέννησε και το «ο αποθανών δεδικαίωται», βάσει του οποίου συντάσσουμε πληθωρικούς επικηδείους για τους επίσημους νεκρούς, αυτολογοκρινόμενοι. Με το ίδιο δόγμα ως βάση επέκριναν ορισμένοι όσους Αγγλους δεν θεώρησαν υποχρέωσή τους να πενθήσουν τη Μάργκαρετ Θάτσερ και δεν ανέστειλαν την οξεία κριτική τους για τα έργα της, καταστροφικά για τους ίδιους ή τους γονείς τους.

Παλιά η συνήθεια να κατασκευάζουμε ρητά αποσπώντας λίγες λέξεις από το περιβάλλον τους, που σταδιακά το λησμονούμε. Αυτό έχει συμβεί εις βάρος του Σολωμού, λ.χ., αυτό ισχύει και με το «ο αποθανών δεδικαίωται», που το μεταφράζουμε ως «ο νεκρός δικαιώθηκε» -- ό,τι κι αν έπραξε. Μόνο που το «δεδικαίωται» εδώ δεν σημαίνει «είναι δικαιωμένος» αλλά «είναι απαλλαγμένος». Το κυριότερο, η φράση είναι κολοβωμένη: «Ο γαρ αποθανών δεδικαίωται από της αμαρτίας», λέει ο Παύλος στην Προς Ρωμαίους επιστολή, όπου κηρύσσει τις ιδέες του για τον παλαιό άνθρωπο και για το βάπτισμα ως συμμετοχή στον θάνατο και την ταφή του Χριστού. «Γιατί σ’ έναν που πέθανε, η αμαρτία δεν έχει πια καμιά εξουσία», αυτή είναι η επίσημη μετάφραση της φράσης από τη Βιβλική Εταιρεία.

Το χωρίο πρέπει να είχε προκαλέσει σύγχυση από πολύ παλιά. Γι’ αυτό το αναλύουν πάλι και πάλι ο Ωριγένης, ο Βασίλειος («τουτέστιν απήλλακται, ηλευθέρωται, κεκαθάρισται πάσης αμαρτίας», λέει), ο Χρυσόστομος, ο Δαμασκηνός, εξηγώντας πως ο νεκρός απαλλάχθηκε από την αμαρτία όχι επειδή συγχωρήθηκαν τα ανομήματά του, αλλά επειδή σαν νεκρός αδυνατεί πια να αμαρτήσει. «Τις γαρ εθεάσατο πώποτε νεκρόν, ή γάμον αλλότριον διορύττοντα, ή μιαιοφονία τας χείρας φοινίσσοντα, ή άλλο τι των ατόπων διαπραττόμενον;» ρωτάει ο Θεοδώρητος ο Κύρου τον 5ο αιώνα. Δηλαδή, ποιος είδε ποτέ νεκρό να καταστρέφει ξένο γάμο, να φονεύει βάφοντας κόκκινα τα χέρια του στο αίμα ή να κάνει οτιδήποτε άτοπο; Ποτέ και κανείς. Αλλά ό,τι έπραξες ζων, εξακολουθεί να σε βαραίνει, όσο κι αν σε αγιογραφούν στους επικήδειους οι επιτήδειοι της παραγραφής και της κολακείας, όπως έγινε και με τη Θάτσερ, που από «σιδηρά» την παράστησαν χρυσή και άψογη οι ιδεολογικοί οπαδοί της.

Καθημερινή 19.4.2013


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 20, 2013)

Δηλαδή, "ο αποθανών δεδικαίωται της αμαρτίας" σημαίνει ότι ο πεθαμένος δεν μπορεί να αμαρτήσει πλέον; Ενδιαφέρον!


----------



## Zazula (Apr 20, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> Δηλαδή [...] ο πεθαμένος δεν μπορεί να αμαρτήσει πλέον;


Γι' αυτό άλλωστε λέγεται πως πεθαίνοντας χάνεις ένα πολύ σημαντικό κομμάτι της ζωής σου...


----------



## nickel (Apr 20, 2013)

Καλημέρα. Αυτό ερχόμουν να ανεβάσω κι εγώ. Αλλά, αφού ο Εάριος ανέβασε τον Μπουκάλα, ας ανεβάσω εγώ τη θεολογική ερμηνεία, γιατί το πολυτονισμένο θέλει και τη γραμματοσειρά του για να διαβαστεί σωστά.

Καλό είναι που μάθαμε τη σημασία της έκφρασης σύμφωνα με τις Γραφές και που μας ξαναθύμισαν ότι υπάρχει Κόλαση. Σε ένα θεολογικό κείμενο ας προσέξουμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε την έκφραση έτσι που την ήθελε ο απόστολος Παύλος (σύμφωνα με τις αγγλικές μεταφράσεις: anyone who has died has been set free from sin / is freed from sin, εννοώντας from future sin, και όχι όπως η Weymouth New Testament: for he who has paid the penalty of death stands absolved from his sin).

Τι λένε τα λεξικά; Το ΛΚΝ δεν ασχολείται με τέτοια απολιθώματα. Το ΛΝΕΓ λέει:
*ο αποθανών / ο τεθνεώς / ο νεκρός δεδικαίωται* (ο γαρ αποθανών δεδικαίωται από της αμαρτίας, Κ.Δ. _Ρωμ._ 6,7) αυτός που έχει πεθάνει δεν κρίνεται πια (αν ήταν καλός ή όχι, αν έπραξε σωστά ή όχι κ.λπ.), αλλά θεωρείται δικαιωμένος.

Και ο Γεωργακάς:
phr *ο αποθανών δεδικαίωται (από της αμαρτίας)* speak no evil of the deceased (from NT Romans 6:7).

Όταν δεν χρησιμοποιούμε την έκφραση σε θεολογικό κείμενο, κάπως έτσι θα συνεχίσουμε να τη χρησιμοποιούμε, πιστεύω.




*Στέργιος Σάκκος, Τι σημαίνει «ο αποθανών δεδικαίωται από της αμαρτίας» (Ρωμ. 6,7) *

Ἕνα ἀπό τά χωρία τῆς ἁγ. Γραφῆς πού παρανοοῦν οἱ πολλοί, εἶναι τό Ρω 6,7 («ὁ ἀποθανών δεδικαίωται ἀπό τῆς ἁμαρτίας»). Ὅταν οἱ πολλοί λένε ὁ ἀποθανών δεδικαίωται ἐννοοῦν ὅτι ὁ ἄνθρωπος πού πέθανε ὁποιοσδήποτε κι ἄν ἦταν εἴτε καλός εἴτε κακός ἐφόσον πέθανε ἔχει δικαιωθεῖ καί ἔχει σωθεῖ στήν μετά θάνατον ζωή. Καί κανείς δέν ἐπιτρέπεται νά τόν κρίνει καί νά τόν κατηγορήσει. Ἀλλά πρέπει νά εἶναι σεβαστός πλέον μεταξύ τῶν ζώντων καί ἀπρόσβλητος. Ὑπ' αὐτήν τήν ἔννοια χρησιμοποιοῦν τό χωρίο καί εὐλαβεῖς ἀκόμη χριστιανοί ἀπό ἀμάθεια βεβαίως καί ἁπλότητα καρδίας. Τό χρησιμοποιοῦν δέ καί ἄνθρωποι οἱ ὁποῖοι δέν πιστεύουν στήν ἀθανασία τῆς ψυχῆς• αὐτοί ὅμως τό χρησιμοποιοῦν μέ τήν ἔννοια ὅτι ὁ νεκρός εἶναι σεβαστός καί ἀπρόσβλητος μεταξύ τῶν ζώντων. Ἀρκετοί χρησιμοποιοῦν τό χωρίο καί σέ ἐπικήδειους ἤ ἐπιμνημόσυνους λόγους ἐννοώντας ὅτι ὁ ἀποθανών ἅπαξ καί πέθανε δικαιώθηκε, δηλαδή τοῦ συγχωρήθηκαν τά πάντα. Ἔτσι δημιουργεῖται ἡ ἀντίληψη ὅτι ὁ θάνατος ἐξιλεώνει τόν ἄνθρωπο ἀπό τίς ἁμαρτίες, ὅλες τίς ἁμαρτίες, καί τόν εἰσάγει καθαρό στήν μέλλουσα ζωή. Μία τέτοια ἀντίληψη ὑπῆρχε καί στόν ἀρχαῖο εἰδωλολατρικό κόσμο καί σέ πολλούς ραββίνους τῶν Ἑβραίων. 
Ἀλλά ἡ ἀνωτέρω ἀντίληψη εἶναι προφανῶς ἐσφαλμένη, διότι καταργεῖ τήν κόλαση. Ἐφόσον ὅλοι οἱ ἄνθρωποι πεθαίνουν, ὅλοι δικαιώνονται καί σώζονται. Ἡ ἀντίληψη αὐτή καταργεῖ ἀκόμη τό μυστήριο τῆς μετανοίας, διότι ἄν ὁ θάνατος ἐξιλεώνει τόν ἄνθρωπο ἀπό τίς ἁμαρτίες, τί χρειάζεται τό μυστήριο τῆς μετανοίας;
Ἡ διδασκαλία τῆς ἁγίας Γραφῆς εἶναι σαφής. Οὔτε ὁ θάνατος οὔτε τίποτε ἄλλο δέν μπορεῖ νά ἐξιλεώσει τόν ἀμετανόητο. Ἀλλά ἡ ἁμαρτία του ὅταν αὐτός πεθάνει, ἀκολουθεῖ τήν ψυχή του καί στήν ἄλλη ζωή ( ). Τό χωρίο «ὁ ἀποθανών δεδικαίωται ἀπό τῆς ἁμαρτίας» ἔχει ἔννοια ἐντελῶς διαφορετική ἀπό ἐκείνη πού δίνουν οἱ ἀμαθεῖς καί ἐπιπόλαιοι. Γιά νά καταλάβουμε δέ τήν σωστή ἔννοια πρέπει νά δοῦμε τό χωρίο ὄχι μεμονωμένο ἀλλά στή συνάφεια τοῦ λόγου. Πρέπει δηλαδή νά προσέξουμε τί λέγει ὁ ἀπόστολος Παῦλος πρό τοῦ χωρίου αὐτοῦ καί τί λέγει κατόπιν, ὥστε ἀπό τά συμφραζόμενα νά βοηθηθοῦμε στήν ὀρθή ἐξήγηση αὐτοῦ. Πολλές παρερμηνεῖες γραφικῶν χωρίων ὀφείλονται στό ὅτι τά χωρία αὐτά ἐξηγοῦνται μεμονωμένα (ξεκάρφωτα) ἀπό τό κείμενο τῆς Γραφῆς. Στήν περικοπή λοιπόν ὅπου περιέχεται τό ἐν λόγῳ χωρίο ὁ ἀπόστολος Παῦλος μιλᾶ γιά τό Βάπτισμα. Λέγει δέ ὅτι τό Βάπτισμα ἔχει τό ἑξῆς βαθύ νόημα. Εἶναι τό «ὁμοίωμα» τοῦ θανάτου τοῦ Χριστοῦ. Τό Βάπτισμα δηλαδή μοιάζει μέ τόν θάνατο τοῦ Χριστοῦ. Ὅπως ὁ Χριστός σταυρώθηκε καί τάφηκε, ἔτσι καί ἐμεῖς κατά τό μυστήριο τοῦ Βαπτίσματος σταυρωνόμαστε καί ἐνταφιαζόμαστε ἤ μᾶλλον συσταυρώνομαστε καί συνενταφιαζόμαστε μέ τόν Χριστό. Καί ὅπως κατά τόν θάνατο τοῦ Χριστοῦ νεκρώθηκε ἡ ἁμαρτία, τήν ὁποία ἐκεῖνος ἀνέλαβε γιά χάρη μας ὡς ἐξιλαστήριο θῦμα, ἔτσι κατά τήν Βάπτιση ὁ παλαιός ἡμῶν ἄνθρωπος τῆς πονηρίας καί τῆς παραβάσεως τόν ὁποῖο ἕκαστος φέρει μέσα του ἐρχόμενος στόν κόσμο, συνεσταυρώθη γιά νά καταργηθεῖ τό σῶμα τῆς ἁμαρτίας «τοῦ μηκέτι δουλεύειν ἡμᾶς τῇ ἁμαρτίᾳ». Ἡ διεφθαρμένη δηλαδή φύση μας σταυρώθηκε μαζί μέ τόν Χριστό, γιά νά καταστεῖ ἀνενέργητη πρός τήν ἁμαρτία ὡς νεκρή, ὥστε τοῦ λοιποῦ νά μή δουλεύουμε πλέον στήν ἁμαρτία. Εἶναι σάν νά φώναζε ὁ θεῖος ἀπόστολος Ἄνθρωπε! Πρόσεχε ἀπό τήν ἁμαρτία. Ἀφ' ἧς στιγμῆς βαπτίσθηκες πέθανες γιά τήν ἁμαρτία. Ἀφ' ἧς στιγμῆς κατῆλθες στήν ἱερά κολυμβήθρα ἐτάφης ἐκεῖ καί μένεις νεκρός γιά τήν ἁμαρτία. Αὐτό τό νόημα τονίζει ὁ ἀπόστολος. Καί εὐθύς προσθέτει• «ὁ γάρ ἀποθανών δεδικαίωται ἀπό τῆς ἁμαρτίας». Ὁ σύνδεσμος γάρ συνδέει μέ τό προηγηθέν χωρίο «ὁ παλαιός ἡμῶν ἄνθρωπος συνεσταυρώθη... τοῦ μηκέτι δουλεύειν ἡμᾶς τῇ ἁμαρτίᾳ» καί βοηθεῖ ἔπειτα ἀπό ὅσα ἐλέχθησαν ἀνωτέρω νά καταλάβουμε εὔκολα ποιά εἶναι ἡ ἀληθινή ἔννοια τοῦ ἑρμηνευομένου χωρίου. Εἶναι αὐτή• ὁ ἀποθανών ἔχει ἀπολυθεῖ, ἔχει ἐλευθερωθεῖ, ἔχει ἀπαλλαγεῖ ἀπό τοῦ ἁμαρτάνειν, διότι ὡς νεκρός δέν εἶναι δυνατόν οὔτε νά ἐπηρεάζεται ἀπό τήν ἁμαρτία οὔτε νά πράττει αὐτήν. Ὁ ἀποθανών ἔχει παύσει ἀπό τοῦ νά ἁμαρτάνει. Ὁ νεκρός ἔχει διακόψει κάθε σχέση μέ τήν ἁμαρτία. Συνδέοντας τώρα τό ἑρμηνευθέν χωρίο μέ τό προηγούμενο ἔχουμε τό ἑξῆς νόημα. Ἐφόσον βαπτισθήκατε, σταυρωθήκατε μαζί μέ τόν Χριστό καί ἀπεθάνετε κατά τόν παλαιό ἄνθρωπο. Ἐφόσον δέ ἀπεθάνετε, δέν μπορεῖτε νά δουλεύετε στήν ἁμαρτία, διότι ὁ ἀποθανών ἔχει παύσει ἀπό τοῦ νά ἁμαρτάνει. Ἡ ἰδέα τήν ὁποία ἐκφράζει ἐδῶ ὁ θεῖος ἀπόστολος εἶναι συγκλονιστική. Ὅπως δέν μποροῦμε ἐμεῖς νά ἐννοήσουμε νεκρό ἁμαρτάνοντα, ἔτσι δέν μπορεῖ καί ὁ Παῦλος νά ἐννοήσει χριστιανό ἁμαρτάνοντα! Ὁ ἄνθρωπος ὁ ὁποῖος βαπτίσθηκε ἀπέθανε καί ἀναστήθηκε νέος ἄνθρωπος, καθαρός καί λαμπρός, μέ προορισμό νά ζῆ μόνο γιά τόν Θεό. Καί γι' αὐτό λίγο παραπάνω λέει• «οὕτω καί ὑμεῖς λογίζεσθε ἑαυτούς νεκρούς εἶναι τῇ ἁμαρτίᾳ ζῶντας δέ τῷ Θεῷ ἐν Χριστῷ Ἰησοῦ τῷ Κυρίῳ ἡμῶν. Μή οὖν βασιλευέτω ἡ ἁμαρτία ἐν τῷ θνητῷ ὑμῶν σώματι». Τό ἴδιο λέει καί ὁ εὐαγγελιστής Ἰωάννης• «Πᾶς ὁ γεγεννημένος ἐκ τοῦ Θεοῦ ἁμαρτίαν οὐ ποιεῖ, ὅτι σπέρμα αὐτοῦ ἐν αὐτῷ μένει• καί οὐ δύναται ἁμαρτάνειν ὅτι ἐκ τοῦ Θεοῦ γεγέννηται» (Α΄ Ἰω 3,9 καί 5,18). Στό σημεῖο ὅμως αὐτό πρός ἀποφυγήν παρεξηγήσεως πρέπει νά ἔχουμε ὑπ' ὄψιν ὅτι ὅταν ἡ ἁγία Γραφή λέει ὅτι ὁ βαπτισθείς καί ἀναγεννηθείς ἄνθρωπος δέν ἁμαρτάνει ἐννοεῖ ὅτι δέν ἁμαρτάνει σκοπίμως καί ἐκ συστήματος, ἐσκεμμένως καί καθ' ἕξιν, διότι διαφορετικά καί ὁ ἀναγεννημένος χριστιανός ἐνδέχεται νά πέσει σέ σοβαρές ἁμαρτίες, εἴτε ἀπό ἀδυναμία τοῦ χαρακτῆρος εἴτε ἀπό συναρπαγή• ἀλλά εὐθύς μετανοεῖ καί «μεριμνᾷ ὑπέρ τῆς ἁμαρτίας του». Σέ μικρές δέ καί συνήθεις ἁμαρτίες περιπίπτει πολλάκις• ἀλλά καί γιά αὐτές αἰσθάνεται λύπη. Καί ἔτσι ἡ χάρη τοῦ Θεοῦ δέν τόν ἐγκαταλείπει.
Ἡ ἑρμηνεία τήν ὁποία δώσαμε στό χωρίο «ὁ ἀποθανών δεδικαίωται ἀπό τῆς ἁμαρτίας» εἶναι ἡ αὐθεντική ἑρμηνεία τῆς Ἐκκλησίας. «Ὥσπερ ὁ ἀποθανών ἀπήλλακται τό λοιπόν τοῦ ἁμαρτάνειν νεκρός κείμενος, οὕτω καί ὁ ἀναβάς ἀπό τοῦ βαπτίσματος• ἐπειδή γάρ ἅπαξ ἀπέθανεν ἐκεῖ νεκρόν δεῖ μένειν διά παντός τῇ ἁμαρτίᾳ», λέγει ὁ ἅγιος Ἰωάννης Χρυσόστομος. Τήν ἴδια ἑρμηνεία δίδουν καί ὁ Μ. Βασίλειος καί ὁ Ἰωάννης ὁ Δαμασκηνός καί πολλοί ἄλλοι πατέρες καί ἐκκλησιαστικοί συγγραφεῖς χωρίς νά ὑπάρχει καμία μεταξύ αὐτῶν διαφωνία. Χρησιμοποιοῦν μάλιστα στηριζόμενοι στήν φρασεολογία τοῦ ἀποστόλου καί τά ἑξῆς δύο παραδείγματα• ὅπως ὁ δοῦλος ὅταν πεθάνει δέν ἀνήκει πλέον στήν ἐξουσία τοῦ κυρίου του, ἔτσι καί ὁ ἁμαρτωλός ὅταν νεκρώσει ἐντός του τό σῶμα τῆς ἁμαρτίας, παύει νά εἶναι δοῦλος τῆς ἁμαρτίας. Καί ὅπως ὁ νεκρός δέν μπορεῖ οὔτε νά φονεύσει οὔτε νά πορνεύσει οὔτε κάποια ἄλλη ἁμαρτία νά διαπράξει, ἔτσι καί ὁ ἄνθρωπος, ὁ ὁποῖος διά τοῦ βαπτίσματος νέκρωσε μέσα του τό σῶμα τῆς ἁμαρτίας, δέν μπορεῖ πλέον νά ἁμαρτάνει, δέν νοεῖται, δέν ἐπιτρέπεται νά ἁμαρτάνει. Τήν ἰδέα αὐτή ὅτι ὁ χριστιανός εἶναι σταυρωμένος καί νεκρός ὡς πρός τήν ἁμαρτία ἰδιαίτερα τονίζουν ἀπό τούς πατέρες οἱ ἀσκητικοί. Ὁ ἅγιος Θεόδωρος ὁ Στουδίτης ὅταν εἶδε ἕνα μοναχό νά διαπληκτίζεται μέ ἄλλον, τόν ρώτησε• «Πότε κατέβηκες ἀπό τόν σταυρό;». Εἶναι σάν νά τοῦ εἶπε ξέχασες ὅτι σταυρώθηκες καί ὅτι ἕνας ἐσταυρωμένος καί νεκρός δέν μπορεῖ νά ἁμαρτάνει;
(Στέργιος Ν. Σάκκος, ομότιμος καθηγητής του Αριστοτελείου Πανεπιστημίου Θεσσαλονίκης)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 20, 2013)

Και όπως μου είπε άνθρωπος, μύστης των ρωμαιοκαθολικών αποχρώσεων, όταν του ανέφερα το θέμα: «Μα γι' αυτό δεν καταλάβαινα τι λέγανε, πολλές φορές στους επικήδειους... Προφανώς! Αλλιώς, τι χρειάζονται το _Καθαρτήριο _και η Κόλαση;»


----------



## nickel (Apr 20, 2013)

Και σαν πιθανή πηγή παρεξήγησης ή σύγχυσης, αφού ο Γεωργακάς το πήγε σχεδόν στο *Speak no ill of the dead*:

*De mortuis nil nisi bonum
*
The Latin phrases *De mortuis nihil nisi bonum* (“Of the dead, nothing unless good.”) and *De mortuis nil nisi bene [dicendum]* (“Of the dead, nothing [spoken] unless good.”) indicate that it is socially inappropriate to speak ill of the dead. As a mortuary aphorism, _De mortuis. . . ._ derives from the Latin sentence _De mortuis nil nisi bonum dicendum est_ (“Of the dead nothing but good is to be said”), which also is abbreviated as *Nil nisi bonum*. In English usage, freer translations are the aphoristic phrases “Speak no ill of the dead”, “Of the dead, speak no evil”, and “Do not speak ill of the dead”.

The first recorded use of the phrase of mortuary respect, dates from the 4th century, published in the _Lives and Opinions of Eminent Philosophers_ (ca. AD 300), by Diogenes Laërtius (bk. 1, ch. 70), wherein the Greek aphorism _τὸν τεθνηκóτα μὴ κακολογεῖν_ (Don’t badmouth a dead man) is attributed to Chilon of Sparta (ca. 600 BC), one of the Seven Sages of Greece. In the 15th century, during the Italian Renaissance, the humanist monk Ambrogio Traversari translated Diogenes’s Greek book into Latin, as _Laertii Diogenis vitae et sententiae eorum qui in philosophia probati fuerunt_ (1433), and so popularized _De mortuis nihil nisi bonum_, the Latin aphorism advising respect for the dead.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/De_mortuis_nil_nisi_bonum


----------



## SBE (Apr 21, 2013)

Ιδέα μου ή ο Μπουκάλας τα έχει κάνει σαλάτα;
Πρώτα πρώτα εγώ διαφωνώ ότι οι ομιλητές της Ν. Ελληνικής απλώς παίρνουν μυρωδιά την ελληνιστική. Ναι, μπορεί κάποιες λέξεις να έχουν άλλο νόημα, αλλά με ένα καλό λεξικό το παλεύεις μια χαρά. Εγώ που δεν χώνεψα ποτέ τα αρχαία και δεν πήρα ποτέ καλό βαθμό _μυρωδιά_ παίρνω από την αττική του 5ου αιώνα- κεντρική ιδέα, μέσες άκρες, με πολλά λάθη και παρανοήσεις. Εκτός αν έχει υπόψη του αυτούς που δεν κατανοούν τον Παπαδιαμάντη. Που εγώ που δεν διδάχτηκα καθαρεύουσα τον διάβαζα από τη δευτέρα δημοτικού που μου είχαν κάνει δώρο μια συλλογή διηγήματα και δεν θεωρώ ότι ήμουνα παιδί θαύμα. 

Τώρα σχετικά με τις παροιμιώδεις εκφράσεις ευαγγελική ή άλλης προέλευσης: ούτε η πρώτη είναι ούτε η τελευταία που χρησιμοποιείται μισή, κουτσουρεμένη και με το νόημα αλλαγμένο. Πριν αλέκτωρ φωνήσαι τρις, πήραμε τη ζωή μας λάθος κλπ κλπ. Αν αυτό που θέλει να μας πει είναι ότι κακώς κάποιοι κρίνανε τους επικριτές της Θάτσερ, υποψιάζομαι ότι πληρώνεται με τη λέξη.


----------



## nickel (May 2, 2018)

Νομίζω ότι η έκφραση ήρθε ξανά στην επικαιρότητα (επειδή έφυγε από τη ζωή ο άνθρωπος που μας έδωσε τον _αυριανισμό_) και έγινε πάλι μέγα μπουρδούκλωμα ανάμεσα σε όσους χρησιμοποιούν την έκφραση με την καθιερωμένη σύγχρονη σημασία της και όσους θυμίζουν τι ήθελε να πει ο απόστολος Παύλος. Ευκαιρία να προσθέσουμε εδώ τι γράφει το λεξικό της Ακαδημίας (μαζί με σύνδεσμο σε σχετικό κείμενο του Νίκου Σαραντάκου από τότε που πέθανε ο Τζίμης Πανούσης).

Στο Χρηστικό:
*δεδικαίωται* ρ. (αρχαιοπρ.): έχει δικαιωθεί• μόνο στη ΦΡ.: *ο νεκρός/ο αποθανών δεδικαίωται* & (σπαν.) *ο τεθνεώς δεδικαίωται*: μην κρίνεις αρνητικά κάποιον που έχει πεθάνει, μη σπιλώνεις τη μνήμη του. [αρχική σημ. στην ΚΔ: ο νεκρός λυτρώνεται από την αμαρτία, δεν μπορεί πλέον να αμαρτήσει] [< αρχ. δικαιούμαι]


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 2, 2018)

Δηλαδή το Χρηστικό δέχεται τη μετατόπιση της σημασίας ως τετελεσμένη;


----------



## Zazula (May 2, 2018)

Και από τον Πατάκη:


----------



## nickel (May 2, 2018)

drsiebenmal said:


> Δηλαδή το Χρηστικό δέχεται τη μετατόπιση της σημασίας ως τετελεσμένη;



Τη δέχεται ως την επικρατούσα τρέχουσα σημασία. Έτσι ακριβώς χρησιμοποιείται από κάθε ομιλητή της ελληνικής που γνωρίζω, με αυτή τη σημασία τη χρησιμοποιούν όσοι έχω ακούσει ή έχω δει να τη χρησιμοποιούν και δεν έχει τύχει να τη διαβάσω με το θεολογικό περιεχόμενο σε κείμενα που δεν ήταν μέρος αυτής της έρευνας. Άλλωστε, εμένα δεν με ενδιαφέρει η σημασία με τη θεολογική διάσταση της αμαρτίας και σε μια κοινωνιολογική ματιά αυτό που έχει ενδιαφέρον είναι αποκλειστικά το πόσο οφείλουμε να σεβαστούμε τη μνήμη του νεκρού.


----------



## sarant (May 2, 2018)

Νομίζω ότι καλά τα λέει το Χρηστικό, αυτή τη σημασία καταλαβαίνουμε όλοι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 2, 2018)

Το θέμα είναι στο αν «πρέπει» να την χρησιμοποιεί έτσι «κάθε» ομιλητής της ελληνικής (εγώ π.χ. δεν την χρησιμοποιώ από τότε που έμαθα την πραγματική της σημασία) και, όταν ένα λεξικό την αποδέχεται χωρίς μεν και αλλά, τότε την «εγκρίνει για πάσα χρήση». 

Άλλωστε δεν θα ήταν η πρώτη λέξη ή φράση της οποίας η χρήση διορθώνεται ή το λήμμα καταργείται.


----------



## nickel (May 2, 2018)

drsiebenmal said:


> Το θέμα είναι στο αν «πρέπει» να την χρησιμοποιεί έτσι «κάθε» ομιλητής της ελληνικής (εγώ π.χ. δεν την χρησιμοποιώ από τότε που έμαθα την πραγματική της σημασία) και, όταν ένα λεξικό την αποδέχεται χωρίς μεν και αλλά, τότε την «εγκρίνει για πάσα χρήση».
> 
> Άλλωστε δεν θα ήταν η πρώτη λέξη ή φράση της οποίας η χρήση διορθώνεται ή το λήμμα καταργείται.



Τώρα αυτά μπορούν να είναι έναυσμα για μεγάλη συζήτηση, αλλά, πριν την ανοίξουμε, ίσως αρκεί να πούμε ότι το λεξικό της Ακαδημίας είναι το λιγότερο ρυθμιστικό από τα λεξικά που έχουμε, άρα τα όσα περιγράφει δεν έχουν, σώνει και καλά, και τις ευλογίες των συντακτών του. Ας αρκέσει λοιπόν αυτό που έγραψα: «δέχεται την επικρατούσα τρέχουσα σημασία».


----------



## Zazula (May 2, 2018)

nickel said:


> Τώρα αυτά μπορούν να είναι έναυσμα για μεγάλη συζήτηση, αλλά, πριν την ανοίξουμε, ίσως αρκεί να πούμε ότι το λεξικό της Ακαδημίας είναι το λιγότερο ρυθμιστικό από τα λεξικά που έχουμε, άρα τα όσα περιγράφει δεν έχουν, σώνει και καλά, και τις ευλογίες των συντακτών του. Ας αρκέσει λοιπόν αυτό που έγραψα: «δέχεται την επικρατούσα τρέχουσα σημασία».


Τα ίδια όμως, όπως βλέπεις, γράφει και ο Πατάκης.


----------



## sarant (May 2, 2018)

Παρεμπιπτόντως, ο Μπαμπινιώτης, τουλάχιστον στην έκδοση που έχω, στο λήμμα "αποθανών" παραθέτει τη φράση και το χωρίο του Παύλου και εξηγεί: Αυτός που έχει πεθάνει δεν κρίνεται πια (αν ήταν καλός ή όχι, αν έπραξε σωστά ή όχι) αλλά θεωρείται δικαιωμένος.

Κάπως παράξενο το βρίσκω.


----------



## nickel (May 2, 2018)

Το ανέφερα κι εγώ στο #4. Όπως φαίνεται εκεί, μόνο ο Γεωργακάς ήταν εύστοχος ως προς την τρέχουσα χρήση.


----------



## sarant (May 2, 2018)

Ωχ, αβλεψία!


----------



## Zazula (May 2, 2018)

nickel said:


> Το ανέφερα κι εγώ στο #4. Όπως φαίνεται εκεί, μόνο ο Γεωργακάς ήταν εύστοχος ως προς την τρέχουσα χρήση.


Ειλικρινά μ' έχεις κάνει να ξύνω το κεφάλι μου με απορία για το αν διαβάζεις τα όσα γράφονται. Ο Γεωργακάς γράφει «speak no evil of the deceased». Ο Πατάκης γράφει «προτροπή να μην κατακρίνουμε κάποιον που έχει πεθάνει». Το ίδιο λέει κατ' ουσίαν και το Χρηστικό. Βλέπεις εσύ κάποια διαφορά με τον Γεωργακά; Για το Χρηστικό λες πως παραείναι περιγραφικό. Για τον Πατάκη το περνάς ντούκου. Γιατί;


----------



## nickel (May 2, 2018)

Δύο παρατηρήσεις:



> μόνο ο Γεωργακάς *ήταν* εύστοχος



Παναπεί, τότε που γράφτηκε το #4. Σήμερα προστέθηκαν τα ευρήματα δύο ακόμα λεξικών. Στη σημερινή επίσκεψη στο Χρηστικό δεν σκέφτηκα να περάσω κι από του Πατάκη, κυρίως επειδή με κάλυψε το Χρηστικό, αλλά ίσως κι επειδή θεωρώ το λεξικό του Πατάκη κάτι σαν «έργο υπό εξέλιξη». Εδώ έχω ένα μικρό πρόβλημα με την εξήγηση που προηγείται: είναι η θεολογική ερμηνεία της ρήσης του απόστολου Παύλου ή η νομιζόμενη εξήγηση πάνω στην οποία βασίστηκε η σημερινή σημασία της έκφρασης;



Zazula said:


> Για το Χρηστικό λες πως παραείναι περιγραφικό.


Όχι, δεν έκανα κανέναν χαρακτηρισμό με «παρα». Είπα ότι είναι το λεξικό που είναι λιγότερο ρυθμιστικό από τα άλλα (το ΛΝΕΓ και το ΛΚΝ, για να ακριβολογούμε).


----------



## Zazula (May 2, 2018)

nickel said:


> Όχι, δεν έκανα κανέναν χαρακτηρισμό με «παρα». Είπα ότι είναι το λεξικό που είναι λιγότερο ρυθμιστικό από τα άλλα (το ΛΝΕΓ και το ΛΚΝ, για να ακριβολογούμε).


Παρα-σύρθηκα από το « τα όσα περιγράφει δεν έχουν, σώνει και καλά, και τις ευλογίες των συντακτών του» που έγραψες. :)


----------



## nickel (May 2, 2018)

Zazula said:


> Παρα-σύρθηκα από το « τα όσα περιγράφει δεν έχουν, σώνει και καλά, και τις ευλογίες των συντακτών του» που έγραψες. :)



Ισχύει όμως, δεν ισχύει; Ο περιγραφικός λεξικογράφος είναι υποχρεωμένος να καταθέτει τα ευρήματά του, αλλά, όταν εκφράζεται ο ίδιος, κάνει προφανώς επιλογές που κλίνουν προς κάποια προσωπική του προτίμηση από όσα ήταν από την επιστήμη του υποχρεωμένος να καταθέσει στο λεξικό.


----------



## Zazula (May 2, 2018)

nickel said:


> Ισχύει όμως, δεν ισχύει; Ο περιγραφικός λεξικογράφος είναι υποχρεωμένος να καταθέτει τα ευρήματά του, αλλά, όταν εκφράζεται ο ίδιος, κάνει προφανώς επιλογές που κλίνουν προς κάποια προσωπική του προτίμηση από όσα ήταν από την επιστήμη του υποχρεωμένος να καταθέσει στο λεξικό.


O λεξικογράφος έχει το ίδιο ακριβώς δικαίωμα στην προσωπική του ιδιόλεκτο όπως κάθε άλλος ομιλητής της γλώσσας. Άλλωστε ούτε όλα τα λήμματα του λεξικού που έγραψε ο ίδιος είναι υποχρεωμένος να χρησιμοποιεί — αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω τι συμπέρασμα προκύπτει απ' αυτό. Ούτε ένας διαιτολόγος είναι υποχρεωμένος να τρώει όλα ανεξαιρέτως τα όσα συνιστά στους πελάτες του. Το ότι υπάρχει προσωπικό γούστο —και ιδιόλεκτος— είναι επιχείρημα _υπέρ_ της περιγραφικότητας, όχι κατά.


----------



## nickel (May 2, 2018)

Προσπαθούσα να εξηγήσω, όχι βέβαια σε εσένα, ότι δεν πρέπει να θεωρούμε κατάλληλο προς άκριτη χρήση ό,τι βλέπουμε να καταγράφεται στο Χρηστικό.


----------

